# BBQ Evening



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone fancy one, sun mon or tues night (NOT this week!), If I recall there's a place in Jumeriah in Dubai mariune Club where you can basically cook your own - and there's a beer tap on the table too - used to be the Alamo.

Anyone up for it?

This is by special request btw!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, if you are going on vacation the following week.. what week would that be exactly ? 

I am in... Could we not have the creeps come along? Maybe a secret handshake?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Well, if you are going on vacation the following week.. what week would that be exactly ?
> 
> I am in... Could we not have the creeps come along? Maybe a secret handshake?


But this is open to all - even Americans! i couldn't possibly say no just cos they're creeps!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Going on this site no one would turn up if that was the criteria!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

So funny that you say that.. and you have that you are from puerto rico!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> So funny that you say that.. and you have that you are from puerto rico!


Don't believe everything you read on the internet hun!

I'm actually a girl called Tracey!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I will keep that in mind Tracey...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Don't believe everything you read on the internet hun!
> 
> I'm actually a girl called Tracey!



If only the truth was half as glamorous...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

That explains the intelligence levels!!


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

SBP said:


> That explains the intelligence levels!!


I will try to make it as I am new in town...what constitutes being a creep ?? Would one have to be in a cage, wearing a mankini and shouting random words and making beckoning hand gestures ? If so, I will leave the cage at home !


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

cautious_mover said:


> I will try to make it as I am new in town...what constitutes being a creep ?? Would one have to be in a cage, wearing a mankini and shouting random words and making beckoning hand gestures ? If so, I will leave the cage at home !


Does that mean you will still wear the mankini , shout random words and do hand gestures?:tongue1:


----------

